# what is the estimated yield of gold from a pound of fingers?



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2008)

hello guys im interested in starting a lab but i feel like i need to read every post on here so ive been reading.i watched the video laser steve made and was wondering how much gold did he get?if you see this steve that was great thanks.so let me ask whats the gold yield of one pound of gold finger using the ar method?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2008)

Bobby,

The yield for fingers varies for each type of finger. It all depends on several factors like age, plating thickness, number of contacts that are plated, garbage included in the weight, etc. A low yielding batch would be 1/2 gram per pound whereas a high yield batch could be as much as 3 grams per pound.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2008)

steve,thanks


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow. Those are pretty good numbers. I would have figured a gram per kilo.
That's not bad when you think about it.


----------



## cerise (Jul 17, 2008)

It is when you buy them from ebay LOL


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 18, 2008)

Green for gold, if you break even :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2008)

F Y I "GOOGLE" : " Basement Chemistry for the Prospector "

All you wil need and in a fun format. BY:A.K. Williams


----------

